# waiting 6 weeks for job seekers allowance



## Elphaba (18 Nov 2008)

Both my husband and I were self employed up to end sept. A big shock, husband signed on for us both, told to go to health centre to get interim payments. Guy there told us our company had to cease trading! This left us in shock for a few weeks, while we explored this option. Then our accountant told us to give ourselves P45's which we will present to guy from social welfare who is calling out to house to means test us. The company is still trading, just not drawing a salary. Went to Mabs who told us social welfare do not like self employed and it takes much longer to process their claims. I feel our basic human rights have been violated by the delay. We have never missed a vat/tax payment, always in on time.
(except for 1,500 we owe revenue at the moment, which we intend to pay. I am really mad at the moment and my familys health is suffering.
Anyone any advice.


----------



## z103 (18 Nov 2008)

Were you S class directors?
I believe this has a negative impact on social welfare claims.


----------



## Welfarite (18 Nov 2008)

First of all, one of the basic conditions for claiming Jobseeker's Allowance is that you are genuinely looking for and available for work. Is this the case. It does not seem so if you say that "the company is still trading, just not drawing a salary". Secondly, by advising you to "give yourselves P45s", your accountant is advising a fradulent course of action if you are not actually ceased work with the company. I understand that you are not gettign paid at present, but SW cannot pay you just because company can't afford to!


----------



## Elphaba (18 Nov 2008)

Welfarite, you assume Im being dishonest. Yes we are actively seeking work. I dont want job seekers if I can help it! We are in a catch 22 situation: to apply for voluntary strike off you have to pay all your suppliers. To liquidate costs a lot of money, the company does not have.
The money coming into company is a pittance and goes to our suppliers.
We would be in a worse position if we ceased trading altogether. 
We were totally upfront and honest with SW with all paperwork in order
so I'm hopeful we'll qualify for something, unfair if we dont.


----------



## Welfarite (19 Nov 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Welfarite, you assume Im being dishonest. Yes we are actively seeking work. I dont want job seekers if I can help it! We are in a catch 22 situation: to apply for voluntary strike off you have to pay all your suppliers. To liquidate costs a lot of money, the company does not have.
> The money coming into company is a pittance and goes to our suppliers.
> We would be in a worse position if we ceased trading altogether.
> We were totally upfront and honest with SW with all paperwork in order
> so I'm hopeful we'll qualify for something, unfair if we dont.


 

I am not assuming you are dishonest. I asked if it was the case that you were genuinely seeking and available for work as this is what is required to apply for Jiobseeker's Allowance. Your psot does not make this clear, only that you are not taking a salary from the company. This does not equate to not still working in the company. I'm only pointing this out for your benefit as SW will ask the same questions. I don't think it's necessary to wind up the company in order to claim SW.


----------

